# I'm having a hard day



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=37546:ctmpphpmGW6rC.jpg]

This picture was taken last summer


I'm having a hard day, it seems so lonely here. Matilda searches each room looking for Muffy :smcry: she isn't eating well. Matilda sleeps on muffy blankie :smcry: we miss our boy so much :smcry: twelve years is along time and we just feel this huge hole in our hearts. I'm sorry to bother you guys, but I just had to share. 
It's especially hard driving, Muffy always sat on daddy's lap, he would put his big fluffy feet out the window and lay his precious head between them. we had many people take pictures from their cars. He was such a special littleman, before he got so ill he would always carry a golf ball in his mouth, like a pacifer. He was always a big hit in rv parks. He loved swap meets, he had to wear little shoes because his feet always hurt him, people would stop and ask about him and his shoes, he just loved people, he would go up to other dogs and make little sounds like he was talking to them :smcry: so many memories :smcry: thanks for listening


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're having a hard day :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so glad you have so many great memories of Muffy to remember him for always! :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm praying for you and yours. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry it's been a hard day for you and everyone who knew little Muffy. 

I'm glad you have such great memories of him, and we're always here to listen to them.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Paula Im sorry you are having such a hard day.Big hugs to you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are having such a hard day. :grouphug: I can't imagine how difficult it is for you and your family and poor little Matilda. :bysmilie: Wish I could make you feel better. Thanks so much for sharing Muffy with us - I love to see his pictures.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry, Paula. It's so difficult, but the beautiful memories,
somehow, get us through.

I still cry daily for Daisy. I've cried for Frosty, and the many others we
have lost. Now I cry for precious little Muffy. He was such a love bug, wasn't he?

Take comfort in knowing you gave him the best home in the world.
How lucky you both are to have had each other.

That pic, of Muffy, is so beautiful. He looks so happy and comfy. 

:grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sorry you're having a hard day, Paula. I hope they become less and less, and the wonderful memories you have of Muffy outweigh the sadness. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Muffy sounds like he was a great companion, he was lucky to have had such a wonderful life with you as you were lucky to have him. I love that picture of him, so sweet :wub: The memories live on :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

so sorry, lots of prayers your way.
rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm sorry you're having a bad day Paula. :grouphug: I have been thinking about you and Muffy lately :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry, it will get easier I promise :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Paula I am so sorry for what you are going through. When I lost my Ezekiel I cried for weeks non stop. And then one day I read a letter to god from a dog and it gave me the most overwhelming peace. I still cry over my baby, just did today. But it is getting easier. And I promise you it will for you also. One day you will be able to look at the pictures when he was in good health and know that that is what he now looks like at the bridge with all our furry friends in perfect health awaiting on you and your husband. 

*hugs you tight right now*


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sorry you are in a rough spot right now.

My Shep died last month and the first week was the worst! I was beside myself with grief.

Now, with time, I have brief moments of sorry and grief mixed with lots of okay-ed-ness.


The saying which helps me the most from the very moment of passing is

"It is better to have loved and lost then never to have loved at all" 

It is my mantra and my comfort.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I forgot to add that Marie, Pacino and Ralphie posted this poem for me. I am sure that they will not mind if I share it here with you tonight............

*In Loving Memory of Muffy*

There’s something missing in my home,
I feel it day and night.
I know it will take time and strength
before things feel quite right.
But just for now, I need to mourn,
my heart—it needs to mend.
Though some may say it’s “just a pet”
I know I’ve lost a friend.
You’ve brought such laughter to my home,
and richness to my days…
A constant friend through joy or loss,
with gentle loving ways.
Companion, pal, and confidante,
a friend I won’t forget,
you’ll live for always in my heart,
my sweet forever pet…

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, i'm so sorry that your having a hard day today. Just remember it will get easier with time and remember all the good times you and your family had with Muffy. It's been three years July 2nd since we had to put down our 14 year old Keeshond (Shelby) and i think of her all of the time. We went out and got a tree the day she was put down in memory of her and Eastern Red Bud. When we saw the tree we knew it was for her because the leaves are heart shaped. Maybe when you move into your new house you can plant a tree in memory of Muffy. :grouphug: to you and your family Paula.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm sorry girlfriend I hope your days get brighter as the days pass. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Paula, that's such a lovely picture of sweet Muffy. :wub: I'm sorry you're not having a great day, hopefully tomorrow will be better and over time, all your happy Muffy memories will see you through this tough time :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Paula I'm so sorry you're going through this difficult time :grouphug: . 5 years ago I lost my 13 year old Maltese x Shih Tzu and 15 year old Shih tzu in the space of 7 weeks , I was beyond devastated the only thing that stopped my tears was the arrival of both Charlotte and Henry . There is nothing like a furry face to bring cheer  . Sarah


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

My spirit is near you, and my light will shine on


God bless you Paula. rayer:


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

God bless you Paula. rayer: 



[/B]


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Paula


My heart aches for you and your family. I have also lost a dog of 19 years, so i know how lonely things get. Be gentle to yourself and when you feel strong enough perhaps you should get a new pup for Matilda. It does help even though you will never be able to replace Muffy.


Keep strong. Time heals everything

The B's send snuggles


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Paula, we are sending a hug and just know that you have a whole family here listening and caring.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I'm sad that you are going thru this difficult time. Muffy was a special part of your life and only time will heal your heart. As I sit here, I see a giant 11 x 14" picture of my Lacie - I still miss my little "fat girl". But I have to tell you having Archie definitely made it easier for me - and you have Matilda to hug and love, can you imagine going through this without her???

Keep yourself busy, .....how's the packing going? When are you moving?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: IM SORRY


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, 

My heart breaks for you and your family. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet. 

[attachment=37570:boq.gif]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry Paula, please feel better..


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula,
I know it is soooo hard. It's good you are coming here and sharing your emotions.... we understand and care! It is not an easy time to get thru .. just as when losing a human loved one... the grieving process take time. Crying/talking/sharing all are helpful. " Getting it out" a part of the healing process. 
I know with Missy who due to her many health issues , took up a lot of my time. My whole day was centered around her and her care in one way or another. When she passed..I'd awake feeling totally 'lost'... didn't know what to do with myself. I kept feeling I should be doing 'something".... but my squirt was not there to do those "somethings" for. I 'saw' her everywhere for she was rarely out of my sight. 
I had received so many messages and poems... I printed them out and re-read them many times. I also created a "memory-box" for her and included them in it. Maybe doing something like that would help you.
I have often thought how awesome it is that such a little 'fur-butt' could fill such a huge'space' in our lives.
Ahhh but sooooo worth the pain of loss.... just having had them enrich our lives so.

I've often thought , and will ask Joe... but thought how it might be nice to have a "Memorial" section where each who has lost their beloved baby could post a 'tribute' to them. We have one at our diabetes board. Just 'preparing' the memorial is helpful. Then to have it posted, somehow gives a sense of comfort. 

I know in my case I was helped tremendously when the news of Naddie came to my attention and I knew this little girl needed a loving home and someone to work with her. In fact it was EXACTLY what I needed. It was like 'Divine-Intervention'....because I needed her as much as she needed me.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry for your loss. I know you miss Sweet, Sweet Muffy!!!! I hope each day will get you through the bad times of seperation.

I have been having some down days. Every since I saw on the news that Ted Kennedy had a glioma brain tumor. It brought back such memories of my Mother. She died within a week of her diagnosis of gliomablastoma multiforme malignant brain tumor. It was so sudden and so severe and so life threating. My heart aches for his family. I know what he is up against. I digress, I wish he and his family the best of luck. It will not be easy and I miss my Mother so much!!!! 

We will just have to comfort each other with words and loving thoughts because of our heartache!!! God bless you Paulla~~~


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs for you and Matilda. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hugs to you, your hubby & to Matilda. It's so hard to lose someone you love. I'm glad you came here to share those memories of Muffy. Please feel free to share and vent all you want to. We love you!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry. I'm continuing to keep you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sorry that you were having such a hard day yesterday. :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Find comfort in that you have so many wonderful memories of Muffy and let them bring a smile to your heart.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry...it's just so hard to try to move on without our loved ones. I know how the pain can just be so unbearable. I hope you can find some solace in your memories of Muffy. He is watching over you and your family and is always with you. Lots of hugs and hope to you, your husband, and Matilda :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know you miss Muffy so very much. I still miss my cat, Muffin (RIP) so very much.  :smcry: I know it hurts so much right now. The only thing I can tell you is that time will help. It's so hard to lose a pet! I hate it...I wish they could all live with us forever! Hugs to you and Matilda. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Mogie has been gone for over 7 months and yet a day doesn't go by when i don't think of him. I'm still sleeping with his big fleecey bone that I put one of his PJ's on. I will never ever wash it, I don;t care how dirty it gets and I also don't let Mox play with it. It's very special to me. All of his other favorite toys are with him, where they should be, but I held this one back for me. 

I know how it feels..for me 13 years was a long time. And he was a part of every activity in my life. I worked from home a lot so we spent the whole 13 years together. It just takes time....time heals, but you won't forget. I notice that when I close my eyes, where I use to only see Mogie, I now see Moxie. As much as I love Moxie..it makes me sad that slowly my image of Mo is fading. I have to look at all the pics/video I have of him to get the picture back.

Just think how happy they all are now playing at the bridge and waiting for all of us. They are out of pain, they are happy and running around again. And they will always hold that special unconditional love place in our hearts. Always and forever. I know my Mo was my first love..and he will always be (the DH really did have something to be jealous of) You can't put it into words. The feeling's and the loss, but in time you will feel better. I promice...and the love will always be the there.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sorry that you are having a bad day

Trust me, one day, you will be able to remember this sweet little guy with a bug smile on your face 

*hugs*

kat


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hang in there Paula, I know you still have some rough days ahead of you.. but you have all of these wonderful memories to find comfort from.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

